# Fullface für All Mountain?



## Renito (28. Juni 2010)

Servus Community.

Ich hab mir überlegt einen Fullface-Helm zu kaufen. Ich will ihn eigentlich nur auf Touren tragen, die ich schon mal/mehrmals gefahren bin (bekanntlich lässt man´s ja doch mehr laufen wenn man den Trail schon kennt  )
Ich weiß...man soll dass tragen, womit man sich wohler fühlt...will aber trotzdem mal eure Meinung wissen, ob dass eher zu overdressed ist bzw. ob von euch ein paar dabei sind, die einen FF in diesem Einsazbereich tragen  ?

Ride on...und Bremsen auf


----------



## Gudyo (28. Juni 2010)

Kommt ganz auf die Touren an!
Alternativ gibts glaub ich von Giro ein Vogelnest mit Kinnschutz. Definitiv wird dir mit FF ganz schön warm unterm Pony aber entscheiden musst du das selber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renito (28. Juni 2010)

Hehe...diese Vogelnester mit abnehmbarem Kinnteil finde ich gehen mal gar nicht  . Eigentlich geht´s mir dabei auch gar nicht so um das Gewicht. Mein Bike wiegt mittlerweile knapp 14kg (und damit fahre ich auch mal 1500Hm)...da machen ein paar "Gramm" für den Helm "das Schwein auch nicht fetter". Vor allem nicht bei Touren die ich schon kenne.


----------



## D.Sanchezz (28. Juni 2010)

die Frage hab ich mir die Woche auch schon gestellt...
für so manche Bergab-Etappen die man sich vorher erkämpft hat denk ich kanns schon sinnvoll sein..
bzw dann hat sich mir die Frage gestellt ob es 'kleine' Bikerucksäcke gibt, wo man den FF Helm für berghoch rein/oder dran kriegt?
 wenn ich mir die Tour letztes Wochenende in praller Sonne berghoch noch mit dem 'geschlossenen' Helm vorstell.. uiuiui


----------



## Streckenchef (28. Juni 2010)

Fullface is außer für DH und FR imho völliger Quatsch. Nen normaler Helm bietet ausreichend Schutz und außer dass du saumäßig schwitzt is nix.. mal abgesehen vom Stylefaktor.. das geht echt üüüberhaupt nicht...
Mach lieber langsam und stürze nicht..


----------



## alet08 (28. Juni 2010)

Met parachute??


----------



## shootemup (28. Juni 2010)

wieso nur für dh und fr?
dann klatsch mal bei am mit dem kiefer gegen ne kiefer
da wirst du dir dann auch wünschen nen ff getragen zu haben

also für schöne bergabpassagen trag ich auch beim am ff
bergab schwitzt man damit etz auch net soo schlimm


----------



## Moonboot42 (28. Juni 2010)

Helme orientieren sich meistens nicht am Einsatzgebiet sondern am Sturz, bei dem man dann relativ wenig zu sagen hat worauf man gerne fällt. 
Da man vorher nicht weiß, ob man fällt und worauf, ist es sicher sinnvoll einen Kinnbügel zu haben. Im Idealfall, oder für den Fullface, worst case, braucht man ihn halt nicht. 

ABER, oft kriegt man unter dem Ding kaum Luft oder schwitzt über alle Maße, sprich man hängt ihn an den Lenker, in diesem Fall bietet ein Rennrad Helm natürlich mehr Schutz. Muß man halt selbst wissen, was einem mehr bringt, Stylefragen bringen aber schon mal gar nichts. Da du damit Leben mußt, würde ich halt selbst die Entscheidung treffen.


----------



## hugecarl (28. Juni 2010)

Hey,

Schau doch mal hier bei EVOC vorbei. Da kannst du dir entweder den Fullface oder den normalen Helm hinten fest strapsen. Das wäre ein Kompromiss zwischen Bergauf - und Bergabfahren.
Hier der Link: http://www.evocsports.com/index.php/Freeride-Trail.html


Grüße,
Ben


----------



## mosi1979 (28. Juni 2010)

Wie das bei den geschlossenen FF's mit dem Sauna-Feeling sein mag möchte ich mir nicht vorstellen. Sonntag war ich noch mit nem Deviant auf ner, für deine Verhältnisse vermutlich recht kleinen, AM Tour und das war schon mächtig prächtig warm trotz der noch recht guten Belüftung. Anstiege hats da kaum welche gehabt und bei dem einen Stück mit 10% wäre ich unter dem Ding vermutlich schon gestorben.
Tretpassagen mit Rückenwind und Sonne sind auch toll, da weisst du nachher wenigstens wie sich der Braten in der Röhre fühlt. 

Vermutlich ist die sicherste Combo bergauf die CC Halbschale und bei den derberen Abfahrten den FF, sofern du das ganze Werks irgendwo befestigt bekommst.



Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Schau doch mal hier bei EVOC vorbei. Da kannst du dir entweder den  Fullface oder den normalen Helm hinten fest strapsen.


Interessant wäre, ob man da dann auch noch Protektoren irgendwie dran befestigt bekommt, die schnall ich mir bergauf immer da fest wo der Helm eigentlich hingehören würde.


----------



## Fantoum (28. Juni 2010)

Ich nutze Fullface und "halben" Helm regelmäßig, bin aber dazu übergegangen, den fullface in erster Linie beim exzessiven Springen und downhill fahren zu tragen, auf der straße und den trails zum spot ist der fullface fest am rucksack und der andere helm auf dem kopf. 
Je nach Zeitpunkt und Trail ist dann auch mal der Fullface auf dem Kopf und der kleine Helm im Rucksack, aber eine komplette Tour würde ich ungern mit fullface fahren wollen, allein weil mich die sichteinschränkung auch etwas stört, und bezüglich Temperatur hängt er dann eh lange am Lenker..

Ein wenig hängt die Wahl auch von der Fahrweise ab, auf sehr verwinkelten, langsamen trails mit trialeinlagen finde ich die sicheinschränkung besonders nach unten störend, beim schnelleren tempo mit tunnelblick macht das natürlich weniger aus.

Absolut unangebracht ist ein fullface für dich bestimmt nicht, aber es ist schon was anderes auf touren und für mich außerhalb des winters nicht ganz praktikabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heili (28. Juni 2010)

Also ich hab für meine Hausrunde immer Knie/schienbeinprotektoren im Rucksack un den Helm FF-Helm außen am Rucksack hängen.
Oben zieh ich das Zeuch dann schnell an und lasses Bergab schön krachen.
Ich fühl mich damit einfach wohler un sicherer.
Bei Touren in der Gruppe hab ich aber nen ganz normalen XC-Helm auf.


----------



## 0oTom (28. Juni 2010)

nee auf keinen fall ein fullface helm für allmountain oder wie du sagtest für touren unter dem helm wirds dir saumäßig heiß 

fürs freeriden oder fürs dh isa ja gut aba für touren.. mal eher nich so geeignet

ich hab mir von trek nen helm zugelegt der jetz kein CC rennhelm is aber sehr gut bei leichtem fr einsatz und wennst mal ne tour fährst


von cratoni gibts da sehr sehr leichte helme und die sin hochwertig  halten was sie versprechen

fazit : keinen fullface helm für touren/allmountain


----------



## oelbe (28. Juni 2010)

Hi,

ich habe einen Casco Viper http://www.bikestore.cc/casco-mtbhelm-viper-inkl-kinnbuegel-competition-matt-p-143785.html mit abnehmbaren Kinnschutz. Beim normalen Fahren habe ich den Kinnschutz am Trinkrucksack befestigt und zum Downhill am Helm. Der Kinnschutz macht einen recht stabilen Eindruck(Fullface natürlich besser) ohne scharfe Kanten und sicher viel besser als ohne Schutz mit dem Gesicht zu crashen(bisher aber noch nicht life getestet). Für mich zur Zeit die optimale Lösung beim Tourenfahren mit flotten Trails.

Gruß Holger


----------



## Sealer (28. Juni 2010)

Heili schrieb:


> Also ich hab für meine Hausrunde immer Knie/schienbeinprotektoren im Rucksack un den Helm FF-Helm außen am Rucksack hängen.
> Oben zieh ich das Zeuch dann schnell an und lasses Bergab schön krachen.
> Ich fühl mich damit einfach wohler un sicherer.
> Bei Touren in der Gruppe hab ich aber nen ganz normalen XC-Helm auf.



Dito!

und wegen Rucksack Empfehlung, wo das alles außen dranpasst, der aber trotzdem kompakt ist und ne 3l Trinkblase hat: Dakine Nomad 

bin ich super zufrieden mit


----------



## Renito (28. Juni 2010)

Danke für die vielen Antworten.
Momentan denk ich auch, dass es etwas unpraktisch ist mit einem FF auf Tour zu gehen. Ich hatte mir das ganze eigentlich so vorgestellt, dass ich den FF zum rauffahren gar nicht erst aufsetze, sondern erst zum runterfahren. Dann müsste ich ihn aber entweder am Rucksack befestigen (was aber nicht geht, da ich schon mein Camelbak, Erste-Hilfe, Flickzeug etc. drin habe...wenn ich mehr drin habe, krieg ich Rückenschmerzen bei langen Auffahrten...deshalb mache ich auch meine Protektoren an den Rahmen) oder ich müsste ihn am Lenker Befestigen, aber das is immer so eine klapprige Geschichte.


----------



## Kettenglied (29. Juni 2010)

Streckenchef schrieb:


> Fullface is außer für DH und FR imho völliger Quatsch. Nen normaler Helm bietet ausreichend Schutz und außer dass du saumäßig schwitzt is nix.. mal abgesehen vom Stylefaktor.. das geht echt üüüberhaupt nicht...
> Mach lieber langsam und stürze nicht..




Nee du 

Es kommt auf den Sturz an. Wenn es dich mit einem "normalen" Helm auf Kinn haut dann hast du NULL Schutz und vermutlich einen Kieferbruch und ein paar Zähne weniger. Ein normaler Helm bietet also niemals ausreichend Schutz. 
Man kann auch außerhalb von DH und FR auf die Fresse fliegen.
Ob man nun auf einer Waldautobahn einen Abgang macht oder auf einer DH-Strecke -Wo ist der Unterschied??


@Renito
Wenn du den Helm vernünftig festschnallst so das er nicht herumbaumelt und nicht zu weit nach außen absteht wirst du das Mehrgewicht am Rücken kaum spüren. Da lass mal lieber die Protektoren zuhause. Den Kopf bzw. das Gesicht zu schützen ist m.M. nach vorrangig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopz (29. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich überhaupt einen Helm auf Tour mitnehme, dann meinen Fullface (Giro Remedy). An den Camelbak M.U.L.E. (3l) kann man den hinten auch dank der zweiteiligen Gurtspanner ganz schick dranmachen, da passen sogar noch O'Neal Rocker Knie-Schienbeinschoner mit dran. Ist zwar dann schon Schlepperei, aber wenn die Abfahrten kniffelig werden, habe ich lieber zuviel als zuwenig an, zumal meine Knie eh schon im Eimer sind.

Natürlich trage ich den FF nur bergab - bergauf bekomme ich darunter nicht genug Luft und habe deshalb gar keine Power.


----------



## mosi1979 (29. Juni 2010)

Hab gerade mal noch etwas mit meinem Rucksack rumprobiert und mir gefällt das Modell "Ghost Busters" recht gut. Sieht irgendwie richtig schön schäbig aus


----------



## theworldburns (29. Juni 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Wenn ich überhaupt einen Helm auf Tour mitnehme, dann meinen Fullface (Giro Remedy). An den Camelbak M.U.L.E. (3l) kann man den hinten auch dank der zweiteiligen Gurtspanner ganz schick dranmachen, da passen sogar noch O'Neal Rocker Knie-Schienbeinschoner mit dran. Ist zwar dann schon Schlepperei, aber wenn die Abfahrten kniffelig werden, habe ich lieber zuviel als zuwenig an, zumal meine Knie eh schon im Eimer sind.
> 
> Natürlich trage ich den FF nur bergab - bergauf bekomme ich darunter nicht genug Luft und habe deshalb gar keine Power.




und genau an dieser stelle kann man den thread eigentlich zumachen


----------



## Renito (29. Juni 2010)

Hmmm...naja...vielleicht hilft ja dann beim rauffahren auch weniger heulen  jetzt bin ich verwirrt...aber ich denke ich werde es doch mal probieren mit dem Gewicht auf´m Rücken. Vielleicht leih ich mir erst mal einen aus.


----------



## Ayuna (1. Juli 2010)

also am anfang ist das immer bissl n akt, als ich das erste mal AM mit dem FF gefahren bin wars bergauf echt schon schmerzhaft, vorallem im hohlkreuz weil der helm da bissl draufgedrückt hatte... mittlerweile kein problem mehr, lieber zu viel dabei, als zu wenig... das letzte mal als ich mit voller montur mit meinem AM abgestiegen bin, dachte ich auch vorher noch "ach heut kannste mal wieder ohne fahren".... dann war da so ne tolle abfahrt im wald... ich schön am runterfahren, fahr über so paar ästchen, einen drückts irgendwie ins hinterrad, und fertig war der salat^^


----------



## Braunbaer (1. Juli 2010)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> Es kommt auf den Sturz an. Wenn es dich mit einem "normalen" Helm auf Kinn haut dann hast du NULL Schutz und vermutlich einen Kieferbruch und ein paar Zähne weniger. Ein normaler Helm bietet also niemals ausreichend Schutz.



Leider hast Du da recht. Einer Bekannten ist das passiert, Kiefernbruch und 3 Wochen Schnabeltasse, dazu ne schöne Narbe im Gesicht. Und das ist mit einem Treckingbike auf einfachster Strecke passiert! 

Ich war mal mit einem Kiefernchirug segeln, der meinte, dass in seiner Kundschaft die Mountainbiker den Motorradfahrern immer mehr Konkurrenz machen 

Aber wer fährt schon Fullface auf einfahen Touren. Ich als Flachlandtiroler fahre mit normalem CC-Helm, würde ich regelmäßig größere Abfahrten fahren, würde ich mir aber sofort nen FF kaufen.

Braunbär.


----------



## User85319 (3. Juli 2010)

mosi1979 schrieb:


>



Welcher FF is das? Sieht cool aus


----------



## pefro (3. Juli 2010)

Renito schrieb:


> ...deshalb mache ich auch meine Protektoren an den Rahmen)...



Wenn Du mit Deinem 120mm (? weiß es nicht genau) Stevens Glide ohnehin schon mit Protektoren unterwegs bist, dann kaufst Du Dir am besten auch einen Fullface Helm. Du solltest Dein gesteigertes Sicherheitsbedürfnis nicht ignorieren - STEH ZU IHM!  

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Kettenglied (3. Juli 2010)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Welcher FF is das? Sieht cool aus



Neuer Speci Deviant. Hab ich auch seit ein paar Wochen.


----------



## Renito (4. Juli 2010)

pefro schrieb:


> Wenn Du mit Deinem 120mm (? weiß es nicht genau) Stevens Glide ohnehin schon mit Protektoren unterwegs bist, dann kaufst Du Dir am besten auch einen Fullface Helm. Du solltest Dein gesteigertes Sicherheitsbedürfnis nicht ignorieren - STEH ZU IHM!
> 
> Gruß
> Peter



...140mm bitte  ...muss ich das mit dem Sicherheitsbedürfnis jetzt ironisch verstehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (4. Juli 2010)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> ... Kiefernchirug ....




....kann man damit Geld verdienen??


----------



## pefro (4. Juli 2010)

Renito schrieb:


> ...140mm bitte  ...muss ich das mit dem Sicherheitsbedürfnis jetzt ironisch verstehen?



Klaro nur so. 

Aber ein bisserl Ernst war auch dabei. Korrigiere mich: Aber ich hab das Glide als Tourenfully im Kopf. Wenn Du dem Einsatzbereich entsprechend damit fährst, dann finde ich Protektoren und Fullface schon ziemlich heftig.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Renito (4. Juli 2010)

Tja...so ist dass, wenn einen das Bikefieber gepackt hat 
So richtig mit biken habe ich vor 2 Jahren angefangen und bin auch ziemlich schnell in etwas schwereres Gelände gegangen. Mitlerweile hätte ich auch lieber ein Bike in Richtung Enduro/Freeride. Aber dass kann ich mir grad nicht leisten. 
Auf die Idee mit dem Fullface bin ich ja erst gekommen, als ich letztens eine Tour wiederholt habe und den Singletrail mit Wurzelpassagen und ein paar kleinen Blöcken mit über 40 runtergeholzt bin


----------



## SilentS (4. Juli 2010)

Hi!

So, dann melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort:
Ich selbst fahre ein Canyon Nerve XC mit 120mm FW. 
Auch Fehlkauf, da es mich auch zu einer härteren Gangart zieht.
Letzten Freitag bin ich dann mit Freunden einen recht verblockten Trail
am Königsstuhl runtergefahren und hatte mir gedacht, dass es ja viel zu
warm für den FF sei. 2 Stunden später in der Heidelberger Kopfchirurgie
wusste ich, dass der FF besser gewesen wäre. Falscher Stolz gehabt,
weil meine Freunde ja auch nur mit AM-Helm fahren und ich ja auch 
noch den kleinsten Federweg habe. Jetzt sitze ich da mit gebrochener 
Nase, durchgebissener Zunge und Platzwunden im Gesicht; zum Glück. 
Es hätte viel schlimmer kommen können. Und ich kann schon behaupten, 
dass ich Mountainbikefahren kann. 
Daher: es gibt auch jemand, der jetzt mit FF auf seinem XC-Fully unterwegs ist.  
Ich werde das so handhaben, dass ich hochzus und bei kleinen 
Abfahrten den AM-Helm aufhabe, sobald es aber länger runtergeht den 
FF vom Rucksack mit dem AM-Helm tausche. Als Rucksack kann ich dir 
den Deuter EXP 12 empfehlen. Super zu tragen und selbst mit 
Protektoren und FF kompakt auf dem Rücken. M.M.n lieber Nummer 
sicher und über die Blicke der anderen Bike stehen, als das nochmal 
mitmachen. Ich kann mir nämlich schöneres vorstellen, als bei dem 
Wetter im Bett zu liegen und die Nase zu kühlen!
Aber das muss zum Glück jeder selbst entscheiden. 
Ich hab aus meiner Erfahrung gelernt. 
M.M.n. sollte daher nicht das Bike, sondern der Fahrstil die Ausrüstung bestimmen.

LG;

David


----------



## Renito (4. Juli 2010)

Krass  da sieht man doch...dass sich die Helme nicht am Bike, sondern am Fahrstil orientieren. Ich wünsch dir gute Besserung!


----------



## Renito (4. Juli 2010)

Ähhhmmmm jaaa ... "wer lesen kann..."


----------



## everywhere.local (4. Juli 2010)

Streckenchef schrieb:


> Mach lieber langsam und stürze nicht..



Oder bleib gleich zu hause, dann passiert auch nichts


----------



## Renito (4. Juli 2010)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Oder bleib gleich zu hause, dann passiert auch nichts


 was war langsam noch mal?


----------



## everywhere.local (4. Juli 2010)

langsam war inakzeptabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duba (4. Juli 2010)

Dakine + FF 

Man kann immer auf dem Kinn landen, da ist ein FF gold wert.


----------



## Ayuna (4. Juli 2010)

duba schrieb:


> Dakine + FF
> 
> Man kann immer auf dem Kinn landen, da ist ein FF gold wert.




so ischs 

ausser morgens zum in die arbeit fahren hab ich immer den FF am Dakine


----------



## stahlus (8. Juli 2010)

Kann mich da SilentS nur anschliesen, hab mich vor 4 Wochen getsreckt, mit nem normalen Helm. 

Lieg jetzt seit 10 Tagen im Krankenhaus, weil irgendwo in meiner Rübe en ein Loch is das sie immer noch nich gefunden haben, aber egal...

Hab mir den MET Parachutebestellt, bei der ersten Anprobe ganz angenehm, ma gucken wie es is wenn ich wieder auf den Bock kann.

PS. Achtung! ich habe einen Parachute und ich werde ihn benutzen!!!

Sturzfreie Fahrt


----------



## pefro (8. Juli 2010)

stahlus schrieb:


> Kann mich da SilentS nur anschliesen, hab mich vor 4 Wochen getsreckt, mit nem normalen Helm.
> 
> Lieg jetzt seit 10 Tagen im Krankenhaus, weil irgendwo in meiner Rübe en ein Loch is das sie immer noch nich gefunden haben, aber egal...
> 
> ...



Du liegst also seit 10 Tagen mit nem nicht zu findenden Loch im Kopf im Krankenhaus und hast dort Zeit im Internet zu surfen, Dir Helme dorthin liefern zu lassen und trotz Loch im Kopf die Muse diese anzuprobieren. Sachen gibts...


----------



## stahlus (8. Juli 2010)

watt soll ichn sonst machen Zeit hab ich hier genug.

Gruß Marcus


----------



## snoopz (8. Juli 2010)

Was heißt die finden das Loch nicht? Schädel rasieren und Glozzn uff, so schwer kann das doch gar nicht sein, oder? Außerdem: Woher wissen sie, daß es überhaupt ein Loch gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlus (8. Juli 2010)

Ich mach ma die Kurzversion:
-Sturz vor vier Wochen, Helm an 4 Stellen gerissen
-Krankenhaus  nach CT, Gehirnerschütterung
-nach ner Woche noch ne Grippe dazu, wenn ma ja ma grad flach liegt..
-Kopfschmerzen nich mehr losgeworden, wieder zum Doc,der sacht Grippe auskurieren
-Vor 10 Tagen dann wieder in Krankenhaus weil ichs nich mehr ausgehalten hab, jeder von euch kennt bestimmt den Morgen nach ner Desperadostour....
-Diagnose: Herzlichen Glügwunsch, Sie haben eine Hirnhautentzündung
-Woher? nachdem sie mir dann 24Std zwei Tampons in der Nase versenkt haben, haben die Hirnwasser nachgewiesen. Also irgendwo ein Loch Zwischen Nebenhöhlen und Hirn oder so...da klettern dann die Viren oder Bakterien rein und machen einen drauf
Wenn Sie das Loch jetzt finden und es is klein genug das es von selber wieder heilt is gut, wenn nich wird der Bohrhammer ausgepackt.

Soviel zum Thema Helm, wer gar keinen trägt is selber schuld


----------



## schnellerseller (8. Juli 2010)

Sicherheit geht vor Style, Wenn wir in ner Gruppe am Gardasee radeln und wenn einer mit seinem Hardtail,Schoner,FF mitfährt is mir lieber wie ein Freund ins Krankenhaus zu tragen und den Urlaub zu beenden...Mir wurscht wie manche schaun!  
@stahlus !! Gute Besserung !!


----------



## Problem (11. Juli 2010)

Bin grad auch am überlegen mir ein ff oder ein casco viper zu kaufen und mal zu der dikusion:

Ich fahre auch mit einem glide, hinten 120mm. Seit neustem mit knieprotektoren. Aber ist mir egal wenn jemand guckt. Hatte schon mal 2 löcher in der haut überm schienbein, das brauch ich nich kein zweitesmal. Und wenn ich gelegentlich kleine Drops von einem meter - 1,50m springe, und im wald mit bis zu 60 runterheize, dann gönne ich mir doch gern, wenigstens einen teilzwit ff.

Abgesehen davon: warum soll man mit einem 120mm fully nicht so fahren das man einen ff benötigen könnte?


----------



## Renito (11. Juli 2010)

Genau so isses...und desshalb habe ich mir jetz auch einen zugelegt...danke für eure Entscheidungshilfen  . Is übrigens der 661 Comp II geworden


----------



## jan84 (11. Juli 2010)

ill-usion.com schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Abgesehen davon: warum soll man mit einem 120mm fully nicht so fahren das man einen ff benötigen könnte?



Das steht ja nicht zur Diskussion. Der Fahrstil bzw. die Strecke bestimmt die Schutzausrüstung. Das Bike beschränkt maximal den Fahrstil und die zu befahrenden Strecken, hat mit der Schutzausrüstung aber einfach nichts zu tun. 
Packt Euch ein wie Ihr euch gut fühlt.


----------



## ecbguerilla (11. Juli 2010)

Ich bin mit dem Kopf gegen einen Baum gefallen, hätte ich keinen FF auf, wäre ich in der Nürnberger Kieferchirurgie gelandet. Ich trage immer wenn ich jetzt im Wald bin nen FF Helm. Ich habe den Specialized Deviant und mit dem kann man auch nen Berg hochfahren. Mir ist es egal wie ich aussehe, mein Gesicht ist mir mehr Wert als die Sprüche!


----------



## Kasabian1990 (11. Juli 2010)

ecbguerilla schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem Kopf gegen einen Baum gefallen, hätte ich keinen FF auf, wäre ich in der Nürnberger Kieferchirurgie gelandet. Ich trage immer wenn ich jetzt im Wald bin nen FF Helm. Ich habe den Specialized Deviant und mit dem kann man auch nen Berg hochfahren. Mir ist es egal wie ich aussehe, mein Gesicht ist mir mehr Wert als die Sprüche!



dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen! Letztens mit 60kmh ne Abfahrt genommen, breite Forstautobahn, dann bricht aufeinmal die Gabel vorne weg und ich mach ne schöne Gesichtsbremsung, ohne FF hätte es meine rechte Gesichtshälft total zerlegt! So hatte ich Glück und bin mit ner Gehirnerschütterung und Schrammen an Armen und Beinen davon gekommen!
Es spricht also nichts gegen FF!


----------



## 3xA (13. Juli 2010)

Was haltet ihr eig. von dem: http://www.bikestore.cc/cratoni-bmxdownhill-helm-ramp-clogo-weisssilberschwarz-p-142045.html

Bin gerade auch auf der suche nach einem FF, weiss aber noch net welchen.... (Suche auch einen bisschen günstigeren...)

Grussd


----------



## snoopz (13. Juli 2010)

Ist definitiv nicht der luftigste. Mein Giro Remedy ist aber auch nicht besser. Für bergauf ist der meiner Meinung nach viel zu warm und vmtl. auch zu schlecht belüftet.


----------



## Kasabian1990 (13. Juli 2010)

Hi,
wie wärs mit dem für 20 mehr!
http://www.bikestore.cc/oneal-fury-helmet-2010-repeat-white-high-gloss-groessen-p-144585.html
ich hab den selber und bin absolut begeistert, der Verschluss ist top und die rausnehmbaren Polster machen es im Sommer deutlich angenehmer, da man sie nach dem Waschen auch schnell wieder trocken kriegt!
Der Cratoni macht auf mich einen recht spartanischen Eindruck auch wegen des abnehmbaren Kinnbügels! Dürfte bei einem Sturz ne ziemliche Schwachstelle sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedF. (17. Juli 2010)

3xA schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eig. von dem: http://www.bikestore.cc/cratoni-bmxdownhill-helm-ramp-clogo-weisssilberschwarz-p-142045.html
> 
> Bin gerade auch auf der suche nach einem FF, weiss aber noch net welchen.... (Suche auch einen bisschen günstigeren...)
> 
> Grussd



Ich würd mal gucken da gibt es meiner Meinung bessere für´s gleiche Geld !

http://www.unitybikes.de/shop/Protektoren/Helme/ONeal-Fury-DH-Helm-schwarz-2009::5336.html

oder 

http://www.unitybikes.de/shop/Protektoren/Helme/ONeal-Backflip-DH-Helmet-black-2010::4639.html

Und der Backflip gibt es in verschiedenen Farben u.s.w


----------



## mosi1979 (18. Juli 2010)

Zu Unitybikes fällt mir spontan jener Thread hier ein. Schlüsse zieht ihr bitte selbst, ich wollts nur anmerken


----------



## face the race (18. Juli 2010)

Hier muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. 

Also ich fahre seitdem ich das Enduro habe, meistens wenn ich auf einer "Tour" bin mit Dainese Protektorenhose und nem Protektorenhemd (früher ne Mace Swatjacket, aktuell Fox Launch Suit). Ich weiß nämlich wenn ich abfahre noch meistens nicht wo ich überall noch mal abbiege um mir eine Abfahrt zu geben. und ich hatte damit so gut wie nie Probleme (Hitzestau oder an was man da denken könnte). Über den Westen habe ich meistens nur ne MTB-Short und ein Trikot, manchmal auch MX-Bekleidung (Fox Platinum 2009).

Vor ner Zeit bin ich immer noch mit einem Casco Viper gefahren. Aber da ich jetzt wieder mit Fahren angefangen habe nach ner längeren Pause und mir der Helm zu alt war (alte Helme soll man ja auch austauschen) habe ich mir einen Fox Rampage zugelegt. In schickem schwarz sogar. Also nicht so sehr hitzeabweisend.

Und meine ersten Erfahrungen bei den kürzeren Touren der letzten Tage, die allesamt in durchaus "warmen" Temperaturbereichen abliefen zeigen mir: richtige Entscheidung. Denn SO arg ist es mit dem Schwitzen auch wieder nicht. Bei längeren Touren kommt es wahrscheinlich - wie eigentlich immer - einfach auf den Wasserhaushalt an. Einfach genug trinken.

Vielleicht mag ich es ja warm, vielleicht bin ich s auch gewöhnt, aber schlimm find ich s nicht - außer ich fahre mal aus Versehen im Windschatten (z.B. von nem Traktor), dann köchel ich auch mal ein wenig... Und wenn es wirklich zu heiß ist, kann man auch theoretisch protektor only fahren. Sieht zwar auch leicht (ironie, gell) ulkig aus, aber ist gleich wesentlich luftiger als mit Trikot/Hose.


----------



## Renito (18. Juli 2010)

Sodele...nachdem ich mir ja nun doch einen FF zugelegt habe, hab ich gestern auch meine erste Tour damit gedreht 
Ich bin von Eschenlohe auf den Heimgarten, runter dann über Ohlstadt. Die Tour hat ca. 1300 Hm...davon sind dann bei der Abfahrt alleine 1000Hm feinster Trail bis stellenweise S3 
Das Mehrgewicht am Rucksack hab ich schon gemerkt. Da musste ich in geraumen Abständen schon mal im Wiegetritt fahren oder mal kurz anhalten weil ich´s im Kreuz gespürt habe. Aber so war dass dann auch kein Problem.
Ich will ja auch nicht möglichst schnell oben sein...sondern schnell unten 
Joa...und jetzt bin ich auch sehr zufrieden mit der Entscheidung!


----------



## Phantomias (18. Juli 2010)

Ich selber habe auf jeder Tour Knie mit Schienbeinschoner an. Ich fahre auf Touren mit den IXS Signature und das auch im Uphill. Nen FF habe ich eher nicht dabei, nur wenn es doch mit dem Big Bike auf den Trail geht. Wenn es darum geht, was alles passieren könnte, so könnte es auch sein, das ich bei nem Sturz, trotz FF, die Schulter kaputt mache. Demnach müsste ich auf ner Tour noch ein Safteyjacket anziehen. Der Vorteil, du hast relativ schnell hochen Gewichtsverlust am Körper 
Da denke ich, das man die Kirche auch mal im Dorf lassen sollte.
Bei Touren, wo ich weis, das es heftiger wird, habe ich den FF schonmal dabei, aber sonst nicht.
Man kann sich nicht gegen alle Eventualitäten schützen.


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Juli 2010)

ich habe meinen ff-helmnur dabei wenn ich weiss, dass das gelände was ich befahre von seinen eigenschaften so gefährlich ist, dass ein sturz mich optisch derbe vernichten würde. nach einer mehrfach gebrochenen wirbelsäule bin ich da vorsichtiger und fahre in sehr felsigem terrain mit ff-helm und protektoren. auch wenn ich mich nur langsam bewege. sind halt schwierige technische sachen.


----------



## tebis (29. Juli 2010)

Renito schrieb:


> Joa...und jetzt bin ich auch sehr zufrieden mit der Entscheidung!



Und das ist das wichtigste. Schei.. auf das, was die anderen sagen. Du mußt mit deiner Entscheidungen leben.

Ich bin vor knapp drei Jahren auch mal unfreiwillig bei geschätzten 15km/h über den Lenker abgestiegen. Mit Abrollen oder dergleichen war nichts, weil ich unkonzentriert war und total überrascht wurde. 

Trotz FF habe ich mir durch den eingeschaufelten Schotter das Stück zwischen Nase und Oberlippe schön aufgerissen und das Gesicht mit einigen schönen Hämatomen verschönt.

Ohne FF hätte ich wahrscheinlich eine Grundsanierung des kompletten vorderen Schädels vornehmen können....

Gruß

tebis


----------



## pinkelfee (31. Juli 2010)

Ist jetzt ein wenig offtopic, aber:
Hat denn schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht mit Halbschalenhelmen für All Mountain fahren?
Stören die arg? (v.a. im Nacken)
Wird es sehr heiss darunter?
Stören die ca 150g Mehrgewicht sehr?


----------



## clmns (31. Juli 2010)

So, heute habe ich tatsächlich einen Stahl-Hardtailfahrer mit Fullface gesehen. Mehr konnte ich von dem Rad leider nicht erkennen, da zu weit weg.
Langsam scheinen FF bei den Massen angekommen zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantomias (1. August 2010)

pinkelfee schrieb:


> Ist jetzt ein wenig offtopic, aber:
> Hat denn schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht mit Halbschalenhelmen für All Mountain fahren?
> Stören die arg? (v.a. im Nacken)
> Wird es sehr heiss darunter?
> Stören die ca 150g Mehrgewicht sehr?



Also ein Halbschalenhelm sollte eigentlich ein jeder tragen. Stören dürfte dieser eher nicht.

Ein FF auf der Tour würde mich total stören. Ich kenne keinen, der auf einer Tour so luftig ist, das man da drin nicht eingeht.
Selbst der echt gut luftige Deviant kann da nicht wirklich mit. Für Enduro Touren hab ich den FF schon mit, Allerdings sind diese eher keine richtigen Touren, sondern eher Fahrtechnik üben und dann gehts etwas weiter zur nächsten Stelle. Mich nervt es schon, den Helm immer auf und abzusetzen, weil mein Remdey halt nicht so luftig ist.


----------



## andi1969 (1. August 2010)

pinkelfee schrieb:


> Ist jetzt ein wenig offtopic, aber:
> Hat denn schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht mit Halbschalenhelmen für All Mountain fahren?
> Stören die arg? (v.a. im Nacken)
> Wird es sehr heiss darunter?
> Stören die ca 150g Mehrgewicht sehr?



*Stören tun die Helme nicht..ja es wird sehr schweißtreibend unter der Schale und die 150g mehr merkt man nicht.*


----------



## Votec Tox (1. August 2010)

Ein wirklich interessanter und sachlicher Thread.
Habe auch mal über meine MTB Stürze nachgedacht bei denen ein Helm wichtig war, also keine seitlichen Ausrutscher mit blauen Flecken sondern die seltenen Stürze auf den Kopf, bei mir auch bei langsamer Geschwindigkeit auf Grund von Fahrfehlern. Und das war zum Glück immer in einem Gelände wo ich aus Respekt einen FF-Helm aufhatte.
Angeregt durch diesen Thread fahre ich nun öfters mit dem FF-Helm am Rucksack und einen leichten RR-Helm auf den Kopf und wenn es technisch wird oder bergab geht tausche ich. 
Erst fand ich das total albern, zwei Helme, gehts noch , habe auch gedacht, was denken blos die anderen Leute, nun habe ich mich daran gewöhnt und es stört mich nicht mehr, ist es doch mein Gesicht, das ich schützen möchte. Ein Schlüsselbeinbruch ist sicherlich ärgerlich aber verheilt vielleicht ganz ordentlich aber ein entstelltes Gesicht, als Frau (und sicherlich auch als Mann) blöd.

Einen "Freeride-Nachttopf" habe ich auch, darin schwitze ich wesentlich mehr als unter meinem Spezi Deviant FF-Helm, der ist schon recht luftig, zumindest das alte Modell ohne Plüschfutter.
Bin zum Vergleich mal die gleiche Tour mit der Halbschale und dem Deviant gefahren, beim Nachttopf waren Kopf und Haare klitschnaß geschwitzt, beim Deviant hielt es sich in normalen Grenzen, nur wenn man anhält muß man ihn abziehen, sobald etwas Fahrtwind herrscht kühlt er ordentlich. 

Grüße!


----------



## eesti (3. August 2010)

clmns schrieb:


> So, heute habe ich tatsächlich einen Stahl-Hardtailfahrer mit Fullface gesehen. Mehr konnte ich von dem Rad leider nicht erkennen, da zu weit weg.
> Langsam scheinen FF bei den Massen angekommen zu sein.



Ich denke auch das in Zukunft immer mehr mit FF unterwegs sein werden, ich fahre auch nur noch mit FF im Wald, auch Enduro Touren. Die Entwicklung von leichteren und besser belüfteten FF's wird weiter gehen, in vlt. 10 Jahren wird er gegenüber den normalen Helmen bei MTB'lern in der Mehrzahl sein.


----------



## Deleted 188045 (3. August 2010)

Hab mal den Helm von meim Kumpel ausgeliehn.
Ich finds im bei 10 grad garnichmal so schlimm 
aber bei ner kleinen tour, vllt. so 10 km im Umkreis irgendwo, find ich fullface niuch schlimm, für was gibts denn rucksäcke??


----------



## Maas (4. August 2010)

gibt es ne bervorzugte marke für ff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopz (4. August 2010)

Die Marke ist erstmal zweitrangig. Das wichtigste ist, daß er 100% passt.


----------



## wilbur.walsh (4. August 2010)

Und wie definierst du 100%?


----------



## snoopz (4. August 2010)

OK, OK, ungenau. "so gut wie möglich" wäre besser gewesen. Sprich er sollte fest sitzen, sich nicht verdrehen und runterreißen lassen, nirgendwo (übermäßig und/oder punktuell) drücken oder einengen. Zweites Kriterium ist die Ventilation, je mehr desto besser. Eine Sturmhaube drunterziehen oder Belüftungsöffnungen zukleben kann man im Winter immer noch, wenn einem wirklich zu kalt wird. Dann kommt lange nichts und dann das Aussehen.


----------



## Maas (5. August 2010)

hatte heute nen Giro Remedy auf des neu Mmfang von odell und hab nen kopfumfang von 60-61 also größe L aber der war vieeeel zu locker
aber der M irgenwie zu eng... da meinte der verkäufer M (bis 59cm) wäre schon gut da der schaumstoff sich noch zusammenziht und dann nicht mehr so fett wäre... ist das so ? 

hat da wer erfahrung


----------



## shootemup (5. August 2010)

Leute so wie dass Wetter jetzt ist gibt es doch nix schöneres wie nen ff.
bei Regen wird man nicht nass und bei der Kälte auch noch die Mütze


----------



## snoopz (6. August 2010)

Maas schrieb:


> aber der M irgenwie zu eng...



Was heißt "irgendwie zu eng"? Hast Du ihn mal ein paar Minuten aufgehabt? Wenn er nach ein paar Minuten immer noch unangenehm eng ist, dann ist er tatsächlich zu klein.

Vielleicht ist der Giro Remedy einfach auch nicht der richtige Helm für Dich?


----------



## Maas (6. August 2010)

ja hatte ich und an den Backen war es nicht grade toll ... 

könnte auch sein das der helm leider nichts für mich ist hm dann teste ich mal den nächsten


----------



## eesti (8. August 2010)

allerdings ist es normal das ein FF an den backen etwas drückt, damit musst leben wenn der helm optimal schützen soll


----------



## RedF. (9. August 2010)

Und wie in jeden Thead geht es nicht mehr ums eigentliche Thema 
Kauf dir den Kauf dir nen Rücksack der gut am Körper liegt und an dem du deinen Kram befestigen kannst und dann kannst du auch den Berg runterfahren und nicht nur hoch !


----------



## LeonF (17. August 2010)

also ich würd nen leichten FF kaufen der gut belüftet ist (z.B. specialized deviant hab ihn selber: suuuuper belüftet für160 euro) man schwitzt zwar aber mein Kiefer wärs mir wert... für den uphill braucht man halt nen rucksack mit helmbefestigung (evoc)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonF (17. August 2010)

Aber nur wenn dus bergab auch wiklich krachen lassen willst


----------



## Matrahari (6. November 2010)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> Nee du
> 
> Es kommt auf den Sturz an. Wenn es dich mit einem "normalen" Helm auf Kinn haut dann hast du NULL Schutz und vermutlich einen Kieferbruch und ein paar Zähne weniger. Ein normaler Helm bietet also niemals ausreichend Schutz.
> Man kann auch außerhalb von DH und FR auf die Fresse fliegen.
> ...




I am Cornholio, I need TP for my Bunghole !


----------



## vitaminc (6. November 2010)

Beim Ski fahren und Boarden habt Ihr auch alle nen FF-Helm an?

Und für alle die umgestiegen sind von normalen Helm auf FF-Helm, habt ihr das Gefühl damit den Freifahrtsschein erworben zu haben?

Ich persönlich prügel nicht alle Trails runter, passieren kann selbstverständlich immer was, und wenn ich mal mit 70 auf ner Forststraße runterbügel denke ich im Augenblick auch nicht an mögliche Unfälle. Denke zuviel Adrenalin in diesem Moment.

Auch wenn ich mich mit einem FF noch nicht anfreunden kann, möchte ich zumindest mal langsam anfangen etwas Körperschutz aufzubauen.

Auf meinem Einkaufszettel steht daher ein Evoc Freeride Tour/Trail, oder meint Ihr solche Rucksäcke mit Protektoren taugen nicht wirklich?


----------



## RedF. (6. November 2010)

http://www.dakine-shop.de/products/...ike-Rucksack-inkl-3L-Trinksystem-26L-NEW.html

Mein Cusin hat das 2009 Modell von dem. Sitzt super... Einzigster nachteil ist das es schwer ist.


----------



## sramx9 (6. November 2010)

ich war jetzt mit dem evoc fr trail in den alpen.
sitzt echt gut. gibt halt einem das gute gefühl sich etwas zu schützen.
evtl. macht er mal den unterschied zwischen blauen Fleck / Prellung oder sogar Prellung statt Bruch - wer weiß.


----------



## heintz1 (9. August 2011)

Könnte mal jmd den Remedy in Größe M in der Draufsicht von oben ausmessen? Habe gehört, der soll etwas breiter ausfallen...


----------



## -Bene- (10. August 2011)

Hi

Breite: 24,5cm

Giro Remedy  G195
1080g   M
55-59cm   MFG 12/05 

schon lang nicht mehr am kopf gefallen 

weitere Maße auf Anfrage!


mfg
-Bene-


----------



## heintz1 (10. August 2011)

Mille Grazie


----------



## Strampelmann (11. August 2011)

Maas schrieb:


> ja hatte ich und an den Backen war es nicht grade toll ...



Nicht alles, was zwei Backen hat, ist ein Gesicht. Hoffentlich hast Du den Helm richtig probiert ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

